# Is my 4.5 month GSD puppy too skinny?



## arctic (Jun 20, 2014)

I have a female GSD who was born and raised in Europe, is 4.5 months old, with very high food drive.

Just wondering if she looks too skinny? 

I feed her a little over half a cup of Orijen 3x a day plus training treats.


----------



## Ace GSD (May 30, 2014)

Which orijen ? So he gets 1.5 cup the whole day ?


----------



## Ace GSD (May 30, 2014)

She looks normal from the side to me.


----------



## arctic (Jun 20, 2014)

Orijen Puppy Large Breed is what I give her. 1.5 cups is for the entire day. 

Just thought she might be skinny because when she lies down on her side, I can see some vague outlines of her ribs.


----------



## KayDub (May 4, 2014)

Looks good and healthy, what a pretty girl! I've often thought my dog may be a little light weight for the same reasons but I'm often reassured she's not. I try to think of her growing like us humans during our growth spurts. You sometimes eat and eat but stay lean cause your body is growing so rapidly. She is a very gorgeous girl though, I love her coat pattern and her face is just beautiful. Congrats on such a pretty addition!


----------



## jinx (Mar 16, 2014)

I have a female as well and she was like that when that age. Now she's over a year and has filled out nicely  your girl looks beautiful so don't worry. I don't know the particular brand you're using but I used a brand called clinivet-65% protein and she was getting 3 cups a day. 


Sent from Petguide.com Free App


----------



## jinx (Mar 16, 2014)

This is my girl about same age as yours... 


Sent from Petguide.com Free App


----------



## SoCal Rebell (Jun 3, 2009)

Looks about right *but *at that age my male got 2 cups a day twice a day at 6 months he got 3 cups twice a day now at 9 months he still looks skinny but is real active. He also is of German bloodlines. Pic of Rebell @ 9 months old tracking 



.


----------



## Axel13 (Jun 23, 2014)

She looks healthy to me. My 5 month old Sheltie has 1 cup 3 times a day but he is a much smaller breed.


----------



## owens91 (Mar 19, 2014)

should be getting around 3-4 cups a day but looks the same as my 5 month old ares


----------



## Atika (Jun 10, 2014)

I have wondered the same thing about my male. He looks to be about the same as your little girl. In fact, they look related! Here he is at about 4.5months.
I feed him Royal Canin, 2 cups x 2 per day.

Actually now that I look back and compare again, my guy looks a little scrawny! Ha! She looks very healthy!


----------



## dogfaeries (Feb 22, 2010)

Honestly, I don't think a cup and a half for the whole day is enough food for a puppy that age. Looking at Orijen's website, for the Large Breed Puppy food, a dog that will be approximately 66 lbs when an adult should eat about 2 and a half cups a day. Sixty six pounds is a reasonable size for an adult female GSD. I fed Orijen LBP to my first GSD and I think I fed her about 3 cups a day.


----------



## arctic (Jun 20, 2014)

Thanks for the input everyone!

I'll up her food just a tad (maybe 3/4 cup per feeding, 3x a day) and see how she does. I asked my vet once and she said she looked okay, so I don't think she is malnourished or anything.

But everyone keeps telling me she looks skinny, so it got be a bit worried.


----------



## Harry and Lola (Oct 26, 2013)

She looks great. How much does she weigh? Generally you want to see a female 4mo girl between 28 and 35 pounds, you should always be able to see a 'waist' when looking at her from above and feel a thin layer of fat over her ribs.


----------



## Apoolutz (Jan 19, 2013)

I think we need to see pictures of her standing instead of sitting,it's hard to really see with that picture,I know all dogs are different but that's not much food foe a puppy,Gunner has been on Orijen since 8 weeks and the least amount he has ate was like 2 cups a day and that was mixed with raw.


----------



## arctic (Jun 20, 2014)

Harry and Lola said:


> She looks great. How much does she weigh? Generally you want to see a female 4mo girl between 28 and 35 pounds, you should always be able to see a 'waist' when looking at her from above and feel a thin layer of fat over her ribs.


Hi, she's actually 36 pounds.


----------

